# Aging Cedar



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I know this isn't a wood turning question, but I was wondering if anyone has any easy ideas on how to age new cedar planks? I was thinking of building some of those aged cedar ice chests you see around. Thanks

Dook


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

weather wood stain or vinegar and some steel wool maybe ferrous sulphate, thinks that's what is used on log cabins to get the aged look


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Cedar Pickett fence material should do for what you are wanting to make. Lowes or home Depot should have this material, If you want the grey weathered material look for some one who is replacing there Fence. After Ike there is allot of this aged looking planks available.

RA


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Use old fence boards. If you use new ones just let it sit outside and it will get the weathered look just like a fence. Don't put any sealer on it.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Every one of those I've seen is made of old cedar fencing. If you want to do new wood, sun and water will age it out in a couple months.
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Age, sun, and water has sure aged me.sad_smiles:biggrin:





























Oh I forgot and KIDS:headknock


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

DCW said:


> Use old fence boards. If you use new ones just let it sit outside and it will get the weathered look just like a fence. Don't put any sealer on it.


Hey, good to see you posting here. Put up a pic or two of the ones you made


----------

